# Giant mouth on Pbass



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Fell iinto this lucky shot the other day:


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

those are pretty fish man....impressive.

almost looks like the protractile mouth on some of the guapotes.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

wow


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

GREAT SHOT!!!!


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah!
Freakin' great shot!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great lookin' shot. Makes me wanna get one. But there too damn expensive in my neck of the woods.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Great lookin' shot. Makes me wanna get one. But there too damn expensive in my neck of the woods.


 what do they cost where you are? I'd KILL to just be even able to see them firsthand here...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice shot bro!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

That's Awesome!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great capture!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a one-in-a-million shot indeed







Very nice!

Beautiful PB's, btw


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice! Pic of month I think


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice shot


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shot O.B.M


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Definetly a killer shot right there.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow.... great pic. Where did you get the Pbass. I want one too. Oh... and how big is your tank. Sorry for so many questions. Its just that your fish are amazing.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a crazy picture. Nice job.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

xoshagsox said:


> Wow.... great pic. Where did you get the Pbass. I want one too. Oh... and how big is your tank. Sorry for so many questions. Its just that your fish are amazing.


 Tank is 240g (96x24x24) I got the Pbass at LFS when they were about 1-1.5". The larger(the yawning one) is around 10" and the smaller ir around 8.5-9". Thanks to all for the compliments on the pic.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> xoshagsox said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.... great pic. Where did you get the Pbass. I want one too. Oh... and how big is your tank. Sorry for so many questions. Its just that your fish are amazing.
> ...


 how long did it take them to grow to that size?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I think I got them early last summer. I'm guessing I've had them approx. 8 months.


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the tank so that we can see how its set up?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Here is an older pic I posted before


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

fookin noice man , never been atracted to pbass before but in your tank i would own sh*t on a stick , that is one of the nicest tanks ive seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Very nice! Pic of month I think


 i second this coment how come all the pics of p bass i see have that kind of lighting

it looks great


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow..... Um.... Wow....


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thank You to all for the compliments.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i really really like the way your tank is set up. a nice simple natural look. congratrs on the pic too


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Nice one Malafaala..

Big mouth indeed...That 240 is impressive.. And I love your pbass.
This tank, and inhabitants make me want to start a huge tank and get pbass!!!!
Oh, man my reds would be mad...lol


----------

